# Cattleya mossiae



## nikv (May 1, 2011)

Hello,

My Cattleya mossiae is blooming right now and it makes me very happy! Six flowers on two stems. The parentage is 'Bonneycrest' x 'R.E. Patterson' which was made by Carter and Holmes a few years back. I'm very pleased with it. It has a delightful frangrance, too!






















The plant is in an eight-inch hanging basket. I removed the wire hanger and I have it temporarily sitting in a ceramic pot so that it won't be top-heavy.

Best Regards,
Nik von Ruden


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2011)

Very nicely grown plant, bravo!!! great colors and a good shape!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2011)

Great colouration of the lip!!!


----------



## Inguna (May 2, 2011)

An impressive bloomer!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2011)

Lovely lip.


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2011)

:drool::drool: OHHH so purrdy Nik - well done!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2011)

Great plant!


----------



## etex (May 2, 2011)

:clap::clap:Very beautiful catt! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## jmelot (May 2, 2011)

(in chorus with everyone else) That lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2011)

Pretty in pink.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 2, 2011)

Wonderful pattern on the lip!


----------

